# and made sure I kept it



## gvozd

В общем, купил я английский перевод "Мастера и Маргариты". Там в самом начале есть некое посвящение, которое я не смог перевести. В моём советском издании это посвящение отсутствует, что весьма интересно и даже забавно. Не смог я его найти (на русском) и в Интернете.



> Dedicated to my grandmother, Inna Rassovski, who gave me the gift of my native language and made sure I kept it.



Смысл до меня доходит очень смутно. Прошу помочь.


----------



## LilianaB

Maybe she was a decedent, an enemy of the nation, this is why they kept her name out. Bulghakov was from the nobility as far as I know. Maybe this is why. Maybe he should have dedicated it to Stalin or to the communist party. Other dedications could have been forbidden.


----------



## gvozd

Thank you, but I asked for a translation of this dedication


----------



## rusita preciosa

Посвящается моей бабушке, которая подарила мне родной язык и чьими стараниями я его сохранил.

To make sure: убедиться, что что-л. сделано  / сделать всё возможное


----------



## gvozd

rusita preciosa said:


> Посвящается моей бабушке nnn которая подарила мне родной язык и чьими стараниями я его сохранил.



А как будет звучать буквальный перевод? ...которая подарила мне родной язык и *убедилась*, что я его сохранил?


----------



## morzh

LilianaB said:


> Maybe she was a *decedent*, an enemy of the nation, this is why they kept her name out. Bulghakov was from the nobility as far as I know. Maybe this is why. Maybe he should have dedicated it to Stalin or to the communist party. Other dedications could have been forbidden.



An enemy of the people is called "dissident" in English.
"Decedent" is, well, a dead person.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> А как будет звучать буквальный перевод? ...которая подарила мне родной язык и *убедилась*, что я его сохранил?


Dedicated to my grandmother, Inna Rassovski, who gave me the gift of my native language and made sure I kept it.                      

"Обеспечила что я его сохранил" (буквально). (Или "постоянно проверяла, что я храню язык")

To make sure - обеспечивать условия выполнения чего-либо / проверять, что нечто выполнено.
To keep something - хранить/сохранять. To keep a promise - сдержать слово/обещание, to keep language - сохранить язык.

Rusita gave you the best translation possible.


----------



## morzh

Make sure - вспомните слова из Битловского "Maxwell's silver hammer".

Clan Clang, Maxwell's silver hammer
Made sure that she was dead.

Бум-бум, серебрянный молоток Максвелла "обеспечил" ее убийство / удостоверил(ся), что она была мертва.

PS> Точное значение "to make sure" - удостовериться.

Т.е. бабушка "все время проверяла, что я на языке говорил".


----------



## gvozd

Спасибо всем.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> В моём советском издании это посвящение отсутствует, что весьма интересно и даже забавно.


И не удивительно - ведь это посвящение переводчика, Майкла Карпельсона. Это его бабушкой была Инна Рассовская.


----------



## LilianaB

No, I do not think so. She made everything possible that he kept the language. Not that he proved what she wished for.


----------



## gvozd

Maroseika said:


> И не удивительно - ведь это посвящение переводчика, Майкла Карпельсона.



Феерично. Сроду бы не додумался, что перевод можно кому-то посвятить. Чепуха какая-то.


----------



## LilianaB

Thank you Morzh for reminding me. I do not write that often about dissidents.


----------



## Maroseika

gvozd said:


> Феерично. Сроду бы не додумался, что перевод можно кому-то посвятить. Чепуха какая-то.



А смотрите, сколько еще переводов посвящено кому только не.


----------



## morzh

gvozd said:


> Феерично. Сроду бы не додумался, что перевод можно кому-то посвятить. Чепуха какая-то.



Ну, тут Вы неправы. Почему чепуха?
В творческом (и даже в научном) мире у многих принято любой серьезный труд посвящать кому-то, и в предисловии, или на обложке, печатать это посвящение.
Посвящаются любые труды - исследования, переводы, литературные труды, в том числе даже биографии исторических лиц - в конце концов, биограф проделывает огромнюу работу.

Посвящения пишутся тем, чьим вкладом считается то, что человек вообще решился на масштабный труд, и успешно его завершил.
Благодарят вдохновителей, благодарят членов семьи за моральную поддержку и т.д.

Почему же чепуха?

ВОт, скажем, взял бы Пастернак, и поблагодарил бы кого-либо там за перевод Гамлета; что ж? неужели не имел бы права?


----------



## ahvalj

Ну, здесь очередное культурное расхождение. У англоязычной публики благодарности с русской точки зрения часто неимоверно длинны и неподельны. Один из американских компьютерных журналистов (за давностью лет не помню, кто — David Pogue?) в конце 90-х даже сам пошутил над этим, начав с благодарности богу за сотворение мира и финикийцам за изобретение алфавита.


----------



## ahvalj

LilianaB said:


> Maybe she was a decedent, an enemy of the nation, this is why they kept her name out. Bulghakov was from the nobility as far as I know. Maybe this is why. Maybe he should have dedicated it to Stalin or to the communist party. Other dedications could have been forbidden.


I have never seen any text dedicated to Stalin or to the Communist party — they apparently did not allow such a profanation. For me, this assumption rather recalls the American mass culture (movies or cartoons), where e.g. every nazi wears a swastika or a Soviet authority wears a star.


----------



## morzh

ahvalj said:


> e.g. every nazi wears a swastika or a Soviet authority wears a star.



Or every American - star-spangled underwear.


----------

